# R35 DBA front wheel



## jimn (Jan 7, 2019)

Looking for an r35 dba front wheel without cracks and straight.

Thanks.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a set of 4 £1000 bare wheels, no kerbing but general wear and tear


----------



## jimn (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks. I only need the one though. If they were considerably cheaper I might be able to justify one set as winters but I***8217;m hoping I can get hold of just one to keep the spend down.


----------



## Banditracer (Sep 12, 2017)

jimn said:


> Thanks. I only need the one though. If they were considerably cheaper I might be able to justify one set as winters but I’m hoping I can get hold of just one to keep the spend down.


I need a rear wheel. Maybe we can find a solution that makes everyone happy ... Will also keep my budget low. Live in Norway and must have it sent to a low cost. Can prepay.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a single front wheel £300


----------



## jimn (Jan 7, 2019)

Skint said:


> I have a single front wheel £300


Sorry i somehow missed your reply.

Do you still have the wheel? Where are you based and do you have any pictures?
I cant pm yet but maybe you can send me a message?

Thanks


----------



## jimn (Jan 7, 2019)

Skint said:


> I have a set of 4 £1000 bare wheels, no kerbing but general wear and tear


Do you have any pics of these and where are you based?



Also Still looking for just a front if anyone has one..?


----------

